# anyone knows HGN.to--Halogen Software Inc



## Walksing (Oct 16, 2012)

just came across HGN.to . it seems to have a high poential growth .

any insight on this company ?


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

The product sucks. It's a software for HR. No value added here. Another red flag would be a negative EBITDA. 

/Pass


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I wouldn't invest in software companies (too unpredictable), except for very large ones like MSFT or IBM but those are more than just software companies.


----------

